# Wheels



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

*Ok guys i got a 2012 cruze and I want new wheels
whats is a better wheel 18/7 or 20/8.5 

*


----------



## Snuze (Nov 6, 2011)

Go for 24's bro!!!
/trololol

I would say go with the 18's - I personally think 20's would look too big for the car. You'd end up having to run rubber band tires and run the risk of damaging your rims, especially of you live in an area with lots of potholes and stuff. Also, the 8.5" may be too wide and end up rubbing.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

18s all day


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'd go 18x8, unless you're trying to shave weight. Personally, 20s are really nice on this car, but not if you're going for performance or mileage. Only if you care about the looks would I go with a 20.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Im looking at 7.5 for my racing tires

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlkEco (Feb 3, 2012)

is there any company that makes a set of 19in wheels. That would give me look i want


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Check tire rack thats were im going threw

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going 18, 19 is the middle ground, but at the same time, its the middle ground. If you're thinking of performance/mileage in anyway[enough to make some sort of fight against looks], then go with the 18's. You're more likely to find a pair of 18's than 19's, especially in our impossible bolt pattern, and 18's still look **** nice.


----------



## Perfect Circle Autosport (Mar 6, 2012)

Team Dynamics can manufacture a nice set of wheels for you. For more information, take a look at the Perfect Circle Autosport website.

For reference, there will be an open group buy on 17" and 18" Pro Race 1.2 wheels. Look for it in the Vendor Group Buy section within the next 48 hours.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Not to mention that finding tires for 19s is a hassle...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Perfect Circle Autosport said:


> Team Dynamics can manufacture a nice set of wheels for you. For more information, take a look at the Perfect Circle Autosport website.
> 
> For reference, there will be an open group buy on 17" and 18" Pro Race 1.2 wheels. Look for it in the Vendor Group Buy section within the next 48 hours.


**** just got real.


----------



## Rod Jackson (Feb 22, 2012)

I find a set of 20's for 670 without tires,what size tire with no rubbing


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

225/35r/20


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

Just got thoose 19" 235x35
hope i can get them on tommorow  after all its spring in Denmark so time to put away winther wheels


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hmm would be nice to see a Photoshop out these.



Perfect Circle Autosport said:


> Team Dynamics can manufacture a nice set of wheels for you. For more information, take a look at the Perfect Circle Autosport website.
> 
> For reference, there will be an open group buy on 17" and 18" Pro Race 1.2 wheels. Look for it in the Vendor Group Buy section within the next 48 hours.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

GFO_Hoffi said:


> View attachment 4122
> Just got thoose 19" 235x35
> hope i can get them on tommorow  after all its spring in Denmark so time to put away winther wheels


Funny today i was looking at some Lexanis that look like that. A set of 4 would run me $1076.. Nice choice!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> Hmm would be nice to see a Photoshop out these.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks boats. Not feeling them though. The wait continues.


----------

